# Ontario, Canada



## Chick'N'Boots (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all

We are moving due to my husband's work and are putting our small farm up for sale.

It's a private 5.75 acres North/West of Toronto in Adjala township.
Approximately a 1 hour drive from downtown Toronto. Near highway's 9 and 50.

It is fully fenced. Approximately 400' frontage by 600' deep. Has a large fenced vegetable garden. Paddocks and run in shed for horses. Three small outbuildings, (one storage shed with play fort above it, two sheds for animals, one is being used for chickens, the other for goats). Two wells (one for house, one for livestock and gardens). No-freeze water pumps and electricity to paddocks. Mature apple trees. Young cherry, plum, apple, pear, apricot and nut trees, as well as berry bushes. Forest at front and back of property. Front forest currently being used for Tamworth pigs.

Bright, 3 +3 bedroom house. Two masters, both with ensuite. Three bathrooms total. Jotul woodstove, HRV, On demand water heater, forced air furnace. (Both furnace and water heater run on propane). Sixteen foot glass sliding doors (4 panels total, middle two slide out for an 8 foot opening) onto large screened in deck.

Also included is a 1971 International diesel tractor, with hydraulic front end loader and power steering. May be able to add the backhoe attachment and bush hog.

Asking $722,000

Thank you 
Kristi


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

WOW!! Too rich for this poor homesteadsrs purse. Sure it is well worth it though. Good Luck on you sale ..


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

No photos, no sale.


----------

